# Kayak Lessons for Newbie in Denver



## lennie (Aug 24, 2004)

In no particular order here are three.

Confluence Kayak http://www.confluencekayaks.com/

Renaissance Adventure Guides http://www.raguides.com/

Colorado White Water Association http://coloradowhitewater.org/

Any of these should get you started. Winter is a great time to learn the basics and practice your roll in the pool. Don't be discouraged if you can't roll after your first class. Some people get it 1st try some need several classes. Once you get your roll practice every chance you get.

Good luck


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Look for pool times to be posted on this site, usually starting in January.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

i heard myers opened a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Lessons*

We offer kayaking lessons in Denver: Confluence Kayaks. They will start up Jan. 11th and are on Tuesday Nights from 8:30- 10:00pm @ the Ritchie Center (Denver University). Pool lessons run through August.

Cost: Lesson + Gear $40.
Lesson - No Gear $30.
Open Pool + Gear $15.
Open Pool- No Gear $5.

Info: Call 303-433-3676- www.confluencekayaks.com


----------



## LongStickMiddie (Apr 18, 2004)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks a lot guys...this helps alot!


----------

